# Best brush for brushing out shedding fur from husky?



## Daenerys

Ok so, I have a husky, and I know that they shed horrendously twice a year. He is just a pup so we haven't had to deal with that yet, but what type of brush would work best to get all the shedding fur out? We were thinking about the furminator, but I've read some things about the brush having cutting edges in it and some other things that makes me a little worried about using it on him. It may still be the best tool out there, but I figured I'd see what others suggest first


----------



## ioreks_mom

i would not use the furminator. it could really damage his coat. i have one and i would never touch it to my samoyed! i got it thinking it would be good for my gsd cross who has fur similar to lab fur. even on his shorter fur it is easy to cut his top coat. i don't use it.

i personally like a plain old rake to remove fur. i just got mine at walmart and it is dark green with a black rubber handle. i find it is really good at getting in there to take the fur out. you still have to brush small sections at a time but it works better than a slicker brush, imho. i have a master tools (i think that is the brand) slicker brush and it is nice to use but i find it frustrating when i am trying to get the extra fur out at shedding time. the bristles seem too close together to really get in there!

i start at a hind leg on the bottom (but you start anywhere, just the bottom is the easiest) and push the fur up with your hand. brush down a section about 1 inch thick and brush it out until you are right down to the skin with the brush. then brush down another 1 inch section and repeat until you get to the top of that body part.


----------



## amberly

With most Huskies the furminator doesn't do well it'll break the coat and not really pull the undercoat out the furminator only works on certain coats. and husky is not one of them. You'll need a good slicker brush, a greyhound comb (metal comb) and a rake you'll also want to brush your husky out more than just the two times a year. a lot shed throughout the year. it'll also help keep the skin and coat healthy if you do it on a reg. basis. if you wait till the two major blow out seasons you can create brush burn by having to brush out so much at once since it didn't get done inbetween. like ioreks_mom said walmart has a really cheap nice rake. you dont want one with mile long teeth get the shorter version because not all dogs have long enough thick enough fur for the super long one. than you can get a good slicker and metal greyhound comb at petco. they have decent ones that'll last for awhile. so make sure you get the good ones not the cheap wood round brush heads they sell. get the four paws? i beleive the brand is. those three items are pretty vital for keeping your new pup nice and groomed. don't forget to brush the legs and the underside and the neck. neck gets built up because of the collar so you also want to take the collar off and do a good brushing around the neck and the rear rump of course and all the tucks also get hair caught up. you want to take the rake all over first than take the slicker brush after than when the fur stops filling it up take the comb through and if it comes out smoothly than you've gotten the under coat out, if it gets stuck anywhere than theres some coat still stuck in there. if you want you can buy a leave in spray/spritz conditioner to help static while you brush out or you can use a spray bottle w a lil water and spritz.


----------



## Daenerys

Awesome, thanks for the advice. I already have a good slicker brush and comb, all I need to do is get a good rake!


----------



## Charis

I use a rake, a fine tooth comb and a slicker. Go in a designated pattern so you can get all of the dog. 
As a side note - my husky was an adult rescue that was not desensitized to grooming and hates brushes. She nips and mouths them and reacts badly all the way around. It was easier to desensitize her to a muzzle (a different part of our training) than it was to a brush so start early!


----------

